# Christmas Fatty and it's a good one.  With Q-view



## lexscsmoker (Dec 25, 2010)

I decided to do a Fatty that was posted on here bout a year ago.  If I can remember who did it I'd give 'em props but I can't. I'm gonna include lots of info for some 1st timers.  This is the blueberry pancake fatty.  I woke up bout 6am  and put some mesquite wood in some water.  I took 2lbs of Jimmy Dean regular sausage and flattened out then started my bacon weave(still trying to perfect this).  At this point I'd like to give some major props to my wife for waking up and fixing the blueberries. While she was doing this I took some frozen pancakes(6) and heated them up.  I put 3 of the pancakes, whole, on the sausage and the other 2 I crumpled up.  Then I poured some syrup on the pancakes.  While the blueberries were being cooked up I started up the smoker.  At this point it was @ 6:50a.  For the blueberry part, my wife boiled the blueberries, added 3 healthy spoonfuls of sugar and some corn starch to thicken it up.  When the blueberries were done I poured a good bit on the pancakes and syrup.  Then rolled the sausage up and added the bacon.  I put the fatty in the smoker @ 7:00a.  I smoked it @ 270 for 2hrs & 30mins.  At the 2hr mark I jacked up the temp to 300 to try and crispin up the bacon. 

I found a good use for an injector.  Bout an hour and a half into the smoke I injected some syrup in the fatty just cause I didn't think I added enough. 

I gotta tell ya.  When your mother-in-law wants the recipe then you've done something.  My sister-in-law wants one of these instead of a birthday cake.  Unbelievably good.  I highly recommend this.  Here are some pics.  Hope everyone's Christmas was as good as ours.

sorry, these pics are not in the correct order.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 25, 2010)

When the in-laws like it you did good for sure lol, Well done


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2010)

It looks great


----------



## bluechip (Dec 25, 2010)

Hummm....you said 6 pancakes were heated but you only used 5 in your description.

Did someone have a little snack before the fatty was cooked....


----------



## lexscsmoker (Dec 25, 2010)

Bluechip said:


> Hummm....you said 6 pancakes were heated but you only used 5 in your description.
> 
> Did someone have a little snack before the fatty was cooked...


oops.  my math is a little off.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      I did use 6.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes sir it is a good one.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 26, 2010)

those are all my favorite breakfast items rolled into one tasty fatty! good job man.


----------



## wntrlnd (Dec 26, 2010)

Great Q View!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i haven't tried a breakfast fatty yet, but now i seriously want to try one! 

"Bout an hour and a half into the smoke I injected some syrup in the fatty just cause I didn't think I added enough."

I like the way you covered yourself here!  Good thinking!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 27, 2010)

That is one beautiful fatty and the bacon looks perfect to me!!  Love the idea of a Birthday Fatty - now that's some high praise! get a picture of her blowing out the candles for us


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 27, 2010)

looking good frined


----------



## arnie (Dec 27, 2010)

Now there's an idea!


----------



## 0331grunt (Dec 27, 2010)

I will have to remember this one when we take a camping trip next spring.  Take along the MES and life will be good...  Looks GREAT!!


----------



## coyote1 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks good


----------

